# Front Suspension RST Gila T6 has got to go!



## xfimpg (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Everyone -
I have a 2005 Trek 4300 and that POS RST Gila T6 has got to go!

Looking for a nice front suspension, I'm a 200-pounder who likes long XC rides/singletrack, a few jumps here and there but nothing too crazy.

Any suggestions on best bang for the buck?


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

I picked up a 2005 Marzocchi MX Pro ETA. Good bang for the buck fork. It's got ETA which locks the fork out in the compressed position. Great for climbing. 120mm, 4 pounds. Got it for $220, $232 after shipping. Looks like the raised the price a little though.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...s/2005-Marzocchi-MX-Pro-ETA-offerIN050FO1.htm


----------



## ur13 (Jan 19, 2006)

The Shizznit!

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...Accessories/2005-Rock-Shox-Reba-SL-U-Turn.htm


----------



## hogwash (Mar 1, 2004)

the MX pro is an excellent upgrade.


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

Compared to that RST fork, anything would be an upgrade. I upgraded the RST on my son's Hardrock Sport to a '06 Rock Shox J4 and I was amazed at how good that thing felt. It has U-Turn adjustment and feels almost as nice as my '06 Reba. Almost...:thumbsup:

http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&Affiliate=1&PageID=30&SKU=FK6003


----------



## noobking314 (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes that's definetely true. My old raleigh m20 had an rst fork, and it's SO MUCH worse than the manitou splice comp on my new bike. If you go to the product review section of mtbr.com, you will see that marzocchi is definitely the way to go. If you are wondering, I got the bike with manitou because it was the 2005 version so i got a good deal. 

Your bike doesn't have disc brakes, does it? If it doesn't, then the rock shox reba is outta the question (it's disc-only) 

I'd go with marzocchi just to be safe, because they have the best overall reviews in the product review section (except for fox of course  )


----------



## AwCrimety (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey, I have a question that is only SLIGHTLY off topic, hope no one minds. I have the RST fork mentioned above on my Hardrock that I bought a couple of months ago,...seems fine to me,...what exactly makes it a POS, and what benefits would I see from upgrading to a new one?

Thanks


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*RST Gila*



AwCrimety said:


> Hey, I have a question that is only SLIGHTLY off topic, hope no one minds. I have the RST fork mentioned above on my Hardrock that I bought a couple of months ago,...seems fine to me,...what exactly makes it a POS, and what benefits would I see from upgrading to a new one?
> 
> Thanks


The RST Gila and other forks like it use a damping system that has been outclassed by newer offerings. The newer forks use more sophisticated damping and spring systems that soften the bumps better and have a more effective rebound. Many people have described the Coil/MCU forks such as the Gila as being like pogo sticks.

Please keep in mind that this type of damping may very well work for you as a rider, and there is nothing wrong with that. I would not replace it if you are happy with it's performance. If at some point you feel you have realized some limitations in the fork, or if it ever brakes, then consider upgrading. Don't succumb to herd mentality. :thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## dawgs1850 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the reply Clyde. I also bought a Hardrock with the RST fork, and this is my first MTB since college. To me the fork seems OK, but my last bike was a fully rigid GF Tass., so any suspension is an upgrade. Right now I don't intend on upgrading the fork, but it is nice to know what some of the differences are between the RST and nicer forks. Thanks again.


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

I ride a 3700. The main thing to watch when you upgrade the fork is not to get one a lot longer or shorter in the axle to crown area. I replaced my 65 mm rst with the manitou splice dive edition. I went from 65 mm travel up to 80 with not a lot of change in ride height. It was a bit longer and slacked my steering out a bit but it was a welcome change. The fork was only 120 bucks, and has adj. preload, rebound and damp. with a lockout. The only things I have done to it are to rempve the diva sticker and swap the 170 pound spring out to accomodate my 215 lbs of useless bulk...


----------

